# Flash player and Firefox 24.0



## R3D0G (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, just installed Flash player in Firefox 24.0 following the tutorial handbook, but only some videos work, some videos are still asking to install Flash player or use a browser compatible with HTML5.


```
"The Adobe Flash Player or an HTML5 supported browser is required for video playback.
Get the latest Flash Player
Learn more about upgrading to an HTML5 browser "
```
What's the problem?


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 28, 2013)

Have a look at this [thread=38627]thread[/thread].


----------

